

Light and illumination. Why LEDs have not taken over the world yet - skala
http://qikr.co/tw2xy

======
Turing_Machine
They don't mention (or show) the Philips EnduraLED models. Those are, by far,
the non-incandescent lights with the most pleasant light quality that I've
seen. They're still quite spendy, though.

[http://www.usa.lighting.philips.com/lightcommunity/trends/en...](http://www.usa.lighting.philips.com/lightcommunity/trends/enduraled/)

------
bunnyhero
I didn't know this about CFLs: "The compact lamps have the low-quality Chinese
electronics that often burn out faster than the bulb itself."

